# 1996 nissan sentra intake



## SentraSport (May 23, 2008)

Hey i have a 1996 nissan sentra and i want to know about the sensors in my intake and if i can just got a short ram intake and what all i need to do, when i get out, or do i just take my stock intake off and just put on the short ram or the cold are, because i have the main sensor in my intake then i have one in my stock air box, do i need them both or just one, please let me know, thank you


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

I would like to know this also? I'm thinking the easier it is to get the air in the better the milage. I am also looking into a bigger exhaust,anyone know where to get one?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

depending on the year, the intake air sensor will be very close to the mass airflow meter, or in later models, at the snorkel from the air box behind the driver's headlight.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i had a 95gxe. i didn`t buy one but made one for mine and the intake air sensor is right next to the box it does come with too much wire so becare full but the intake i have seen out there everything you need is on it or it tell you what to do. as far as bigger exhaust, i just had a custom one done mine sounded better that way. it came out cheaper to. and i didn`t have the ricer sound.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

So Hdt can you show me some pix of your intake and exhaust? I want to get some ideas on opening things up for better mpg's......Did you just go to a muffler shop and ask them to build a custom exhaust? I can do thi myself if theres not a lot of bends that is??


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

heres a pic of my old intake on my b13 (ebay intake)


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

those bends are pretty smooth on that intake. do you have a bracket to support that filter against the strut tower?


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

i don`t have any pics i wrecked the car in 2006. but i could walk you threw the process if you need. check out the pics on photobucket link. let me know if you need a walk threw.


----------



## ttnation (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey I got the same ebay intake but for 96 gxe. Looks similar but I wanted to know did yours come with two bracket? Im wondering where the heck do they go? Thanks


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Hey Tnation where you happy with the intake? Who was the Vender? Are you going for the header next? Thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ttnation said:


> Hey I got the same ebay intake but for 96 gxe. Looks similar but I wanted to know did yours come with two bracket? Im wondering where the heck do they go? Thanks


I didnt use any of the brackets. However you can use them to hold up the intake cause it kinda just sits on the inner fender.


----------



## NY is north (Jul 9, 2008)

There's the MAF and the temperature sensor...You absolutely need the MAF for your car to run, so you'll need some sort of adaptor to go from the square end of the MAF to your filter/intake tube. They sell plastic ones at autozone that do fit, you just need to drill new holes. With the temperature sensor, if you buy an intake specifically for that car, it should have something for that to go in...if not, here's what I did: I drilled/cut a hole in the tube, fit the temp sensor in, put permetex gasket maker around the hole, and screwed it in place. That's pretty easy.

As for the exhaust...you pretty much have to go to a place that makes custom exhaust... It's a lot of money.


----------

